# 04 to 03 front end conversion



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

Me and a buddy of mine have begun a project on my car.As u can see on the title, i will be converting my front end into an 03.

























Ill post more pics up tomorow.
Mynor


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

good stuff, but it looks like a lot of work. The 02-03 is more badass anyway.


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Why'd you white that part out? Are you getting an 03 hood also? I believe the 03 hood would overhang the headlights, so you'd probably have to try to fit new lights in also.


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

Nah, too much money if i buy everything else.Only thing i hated about this car was the front bumper, the ehadlights aren't bad at all.Look better with this bumper on it.reason i whited it out is cause it's a work in progress, and ill show u guys when it looks better.Besides My friend thought it would be a better idea not to show it, cause on b15sentra.net.....People FLAME TOO MUCH.THey think it wont be possible.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

definitly interested in the final project... keep us updated!!!


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

looks like it's coming along nicely..so what plans do you have for a grill?..or are you just going to mesh it out or leave a 'hole'?


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

I will be getting a stock 03 grille.It will be meshed for now, until i come accross one.Thanks, by the way


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Turned out rather nice from that shot...any shots with the hood down? Does the hood have a gap between the grill area or overlap the headlights?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

That looks tight is shizzite. Now you have reliability and re-engineering aspects of the 04 with the phat bumper of the 03. I give it an A+. :thumbup:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn that looks prety nice. Just get some fog lights to put in the holes and you will be set. Oh yeah, you should take some pics with the hood down and straight at the car.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

G_Funk013 said:


> Damn that looks prety nice. Just get some fog lights to put in the holes and you will be set. Oh yeah, you should take some pics with the hood down and straight at the car.


I should have gotten you to install my kit. lol
Great job!

toMmy fiZo


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice, I like how the bumper was modified to fit the 04 headlights. I also wanna see the hood down.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

shit guy, that looks awsome. LETS SEE MORE!! :thumbup:


----------

